# Site Changes Coming



## ScottW (Oct 7, 2001)

We are going to be "under construction" while we do some work on the site, to enhance and bring on some new features. We hope you enjoy them once we are all completed.

Thanks,

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

Is the site going to be offline or in a state of flux ?

I dont want it to be offline


Admiral

PS: By having a windows forum on here arent just inviting windows trolls ?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 7, 2001)

No, it will just be in a state of flux. No, we are not inviting Windows trolls. In fact... many Mac users use RedHat & Windows... and if we can provide forums for Mac users to get friendly help from other Mac users who are also Windows & RedHat users... we have a good community foundation.

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

Cool 

May I make a request ? 
You probably saw this in my other post... but...
can we have a PDA forum ? (and maybe a "misc. OSes" forum too?)
please please pleaaassseeeee

Admiral
--> Crossing fingers


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you 
(would it be possible to add a "Symbian EPOC PDA" a "Linux PDA" and a "Other PDA" in the PDA section ?  )

I realize I am asking to a great lot in a period of transition, I am sorrybut I cannot control myself ... I am just so excited)


Admiral


----------



## blb (Oct 7, 2001)

What, no request for an AdmiralAK forum?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 8, 2001)

Silly blb. _Every _ forum is an AdmiralAK forum.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 8, 2001)

LOL 
No thread is safe from the grasp of admiralAK  LMAO


----------



## blb (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Silly blb. Every  forum is an AdmiralAK forum.  *



So the real hierarchy to every forum has an implied 'AdmiralAK >' before the 'MacOSX.com >' part up near the top of the page?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 8, 2001)

It's there. You just need to set the text size really big to see it.

And I think adding the Windows forum is a great idea. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has trouble with Windows just because different terms are used. That, and because Windows is evil.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 9, 2001)

he he he 
Forums for learning, living and laughing


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 9, 2001)

without the great admiral.. what the heck does the ak stand for anyway admiral.

BTW Great job on the pda forum, very helpful thanks


----------



## ScottW (Oct 9, 2001)

It stands for "Ass Kicking"... 

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 9, 2001)

LOL,
Admiral Ass Kicker...Is that a take off from "Sgt Slaughter" ??? 

AK = My initials 


Admiral

PS: Admin! You potty mouth  I cant believe you!  You said the "A" word lol


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 9, 2001)

you said the a word, 
a word = admiral


----------

